
Elixir Confs Sessions - marvel_boy
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWbHc_FXPo2gB7HUE-2H61HAEyszAph3H
======
stephanos2k
There was an Elixir Conf in Berlin? And I didn't know about it?? Arghhhh

~~~
marvel_boy
Yes it was in Berlin.

------
netghost
Any presentations folks would particularly recommend?

~~~
alco
Honestly, most of them were great. Probably the most captivating one was Ben
Tyler's fun exercise in using Riak Core to build a stateful, distributed,
fault-tolerant, real-time, impress your cat application.

Chris McCord's keynote was also really interesting, he explained how he
implemented Phoenix Presence using a certain kind of CRDT.

And for some laughs I recommend watching Gary Rennie's funny story about
achieving 2 million clients simultaneously connected to a single Phoenix
server.

------
brightball
Just bought my ticket to the one in Disney coming up. Can't wait.

------
autoreleasepool
I love José's talks but I wish he would show more code along with his
diagrams. It's easier to conceptualize new features that way

